# Visa processing times



## mr-moose (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi All,

I've just seen that visa processing times for a spousal visa to Canada is showing as being 17 months! 

Is this time frame accurate based on others experiences? Do you know if it varies depending on any particular factors like; country of origin, completeness of application or anything else? Ideally, I'm hoping to hear about variations that show a much quicker processing time 

Also, with a spousal/sponsorship visa, once it is approved, do you have to enter the country within a certain time period? I can't seem to find any answer to that online.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you're trying to come over as the spouse of a Canadian citizen, then unfortunately the timelines you're looking at _are_ accurate... prior to the policy change at the end of last year, the timelines were all over the map, depending on where you were applying from etc... for example, if I wanted to bring my husband to Canada, I was looking at over 2 years processing time if we applied through the High Commission here in London, so this new time frame is looking quite attractive.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that you are dealing with a government bureaucracy and they never do anything quickly or efficiently.


----------



## mr-moose (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Maybe I'll be better off trying under express entry. Although I'll need to see if express entry covers visas for dependant children too.

Thanks again.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

mr-moose said:


> Thanks for the replies. Maybe I'll be better off trying under express entry. Although I'll need to see if express entry covers visas for dependant children too.
> 
> Thanks again.


You are in Canada now, why don't you look at an in-Canada sponsorship instead of an outside Canada sponsorship?? She can get an open work permit and your children can attend school while waiting.


----------



## mr-moose (Jan 3, 2016)

I think I misunderstood how to set up my profile. I am not yet in Canada. I've updated my profile to hopefully clarify our situation. We are all still in Australia and looking to get to Canada sometime in the next year or so. 

My wife is currently in the process of obtaining her Canadian passport, and I think I will need to start looking a little more closely at my eligibility (with our kids) for Express Entry.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

mr-moose said:


> I think I misunderstood how to set up my profile. I am not yet in Canada. I've updated my profile to hopefully clarify our situation. We are all still in Australia and looking to get to Canada sometime in the next year or so.
> 
> My wife is currently in the process of obtaining her Canadian passport, and I think I will need to start looking a little more closely at my eligibility (with our kids) for Express Entry.
> 
> ...


Chris why dont you come to Canada with your kids and then do an in- Canada spousal
that way you can be with your wife, get an OWP after stage one and go from there. Your kids can go so school etc.


----------



## KBainbridge (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Chris,

I'm looking to do the same move as you. I'm a Canadian and my husband is Australian. Hopefully we can learn tips and share them with each other!!


----------



## mr-moose (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Jt,

That does sound intriguing. I thought even just to enter Canada we'd need some form of visa. Can you enter on a visitors visa and then apply for spousal visa? 

I will read up on what stage 1 refers to, but if you could elaborate, I'd love to know more. Does that allow me to work there ?(I've been the primary source of income in the past). How long does stage 1 take...generally?

Thanks again for your response.

Chris


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

mr-moose said:


> Hi Jt,
> 
> That does sound intriguing. I thought even just to enter Canada we'd need some form of visa. Can you enter on a visitors visa and then apply for spousal visa?
> 
> ...


The answer is yes you can. There is lots more to it that that. Stage 1 is about 4 - 5 months. If you want to send me a private message I can give you more info


----------

